# Cuál es la corriente en un circuito paralelo?



## biguel17 (Oct 20, 2007)

como hallo las corrientes I1 I2 I3 con el metodo de los nodos donde R1 =2.7K  R2= 2.2K  
R3 = 560 ohmios









			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título debe ser descriptivo y no puede contener "Ayuda", "Principiante", "Urgente", etc... Título editado


----------



## ciri (Oct 20, 2007)

Tenés que analizar el circuito con las dos fuentes de corriente por separado. para esto tenés que abrir la rama donde están las fuentes, de a una por vez.

Primero por ejemplo cortamos la fuente de la derecha de 2,27mA:
Primero se saca la resistencia total del circuito haciendo el paralelo de las tres ramas. Ahora con la corriente de la fuente se obtiene la tensión entre los bornes del paralelo por ley de ohm. una vez hallada la tensión se divide esta por cada una de las resistencia obteniendo la corriente que circula por ellas.

Ahora se realiza le mismo proceso con la otra fuente de corriente, sacando la de 5,55mA.

Por ultimo se suman las corrientes que circulan por las mismas ramas, calculadas por separado en el proceso anterior.

Dejo adjunto el calculo, invita la casa.


----------



## thevenin (Oct 21, 2007)

Ciri, ¡Suspendido!   

Aunque  tus cálculos son correctos, no te está pidiendo IR1, IR2, y IR3, sino las
corrientes I1, I2, I3.


Aquí otra forma de hacer los cálculos, más que nada por aclarar, no por hacerle el ejercicio a nadie.


----------



## biguel17 (Oct 21, 2007)

si esta bien pero creo que sera de mas ayuda poner el circuito original ya que las respuestas no me cuadran


----------



## biguel17 (Oct 21, 2007)

todos suspendidos  broma!

a mi me interesa como resolverlo empleando el metodo de nodos( en conclucion encontrar  la tension en el nodo Va Vb y de ahi hallar las corriente que pasas por los nodos) pero creo que me exprese mal este es el circuito original
solo que yo transformadorrme las fuentes de tension a fuentes de corriente 
espero que me hallan entendido  





la resistencia q falta su valor es 560 ohmios
Gracias por la atensión


----------



## MasCalambres (Oct 21, 2007)

Hola

Yo creo que al ser tensiones continuas habria que sumar las tesiones ya que no indicas de que signo son la tension del circuito seria 20v.

No se puede calcular la resistencia del circuito porque falta el valor de una de ellas, la que va en paralelo, pero una vez la resistencia del circuito podemos saber la intensidad que recorre las resistencias.

Todo lo puedes calcular con la ley de ohm

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Oct 21, 2007)

intente explicarte el método!.

No iba a resolver el circuito porque creo que uno aprende mas cuando hace las cosas por si solo.

Yo te facilite unos cálculos para que juegues un poco con ellos y sacas los resultados que vos querías.

La resolución sigue siendo del mismo modo!.

No tiene sentido plantear una ecuación e nodos o algo por el estilo si lo podes resolver por simple ohm.

A mi no me suspende nadie. 8)


----------



## thevenin (Oct 21, 2007)

¿Cómo que los cálculos no te cuadran? Lo que no te cuadrará es el método, que entiendo que es el que te piden en clase. 

Tanto ciri como yo te hemos resuelto los cálculos, ahora tú con tu metodo averigua y contrástalo, precisamente aclaré que no es por hacerle la tarea a nadie.   



> a mi me interesa como resolverlo empleando el metodo de nodos( en conclucion encontrar  la tension en el nodo Va Vb y de ahi hallar las corriente que pasas por los nodos) pero creo que me exprese mal este es el circuito original
> solo que yo transformadorrme las fuentes de tension a fuentes de corriente
> espero que me hallan entendido




Tampoco pone en ningún lado cuales son los puntos A y B, con lo cual es imposible hallar ninguna tensión.   

No entiendo eso de _"la corriente que pasa por los nodos"_. Las corrientes circulan por ramas, en los nodos, entran o salen, y según la Ley de Nudos de Kirchoff la suma de las corrientes que entran es igual a la suma de las corrientes que salen, o lo que es lo mismo es cero. 

Ahora una errata:  la I2 de mi ejemplo es de sentido negativo, sería -5.3+2.27=-3.03 mA, según el sentido de la flecha. ops:


----------



## biguel17 (Oct 22, 2007)

si es el metodo en verdad pero bueno indagando por ahi ese ejercicio se pude realizar por metodo de voltaje de nodos palanteando una sola ecuacion, a veces yo solo me complico   pero seguro tendra dudas mas inteligentes en el futuro   ops:


----------



## biguel17 (Oct 22, 2007)

si es el metodo en verdad ya que me mandaron resolver ese ejercicio basandome en ese metodo, pero bueno indagando por ahi ese ejercicio se pude realizar por metodo de voltaje de nodos palanteando una sola ecuacion, a veces yo solo me complico  
ese circuito es muy censillo y se puede resolver de distintas maneras


----------

